# Komplettl&ouml;sung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettl&ouml;sung Teil 1



## Administrator (28. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,339186


----------



## Kirk66 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Monatelang war die Komplettlösung von Breath of  Winter Teil 1 im Register, jetzt der Teil 1 von Shadow of the Phönix. Wo bitte ist der 2. Teil von Breath of Winter ?


----------



## DrowElf (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Richtige und sehr gute Frage!
Bitte ein Stellungnahme seitens PCGames, denn so schwer kann es doch nicht sein, diese relativ alte, aber doch nohc aktuelle (siehe die verschiegenen SpellForce-Editionen) zu veröffentlichen!
Interesse am zweiten Teil der Lösung von "The Breath of Winter" besteht nach wie vor! 
Ob der zweite Teil  der Lösung von "Shadow of the Phoenix" je veröffentlicht wird...
Hoffentlich


----------



## Narfilein (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Mit der Goldedition und dem Add-on "Shadow of the Phoenix" werden aktuell sicher noch mehr "Spellforcer" eine kleine Hilfestellung suchen.
Also bitte auch von hier : Veröffentlicht den zweiten Teil der Lösung.
Danke und ein Gutes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Glanzi2004 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Hallo, vielleicht sollten Sie zuerst bei Teil 1 die fehlende Seite 177 einfügen?

Aber der zweite Teilwäre auch nicht schlecht.

Alles Gute im euen Jahr.


----------



## Dexter (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

die können die beiden 2. Teile nicht veröffentlichen, da man dafür das Spiel erstmal durch gespielt haben muss


----------



## elektrolurch (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Kann die Meinung meiner Vorposter nur bekräftigen: Teil 2 der Lösung zu Shadow of the Phoenix  wäre mehr als nett.

Was Breath of Winter betrifft, kann ich nur die Komplettlösung der PC Games Schwesterzeitschrift "PC-Action" empfehlen.  Die ist  komplett und mit dem gleichen Login wie hier downloadbar !

Greetz
Elektrolurch


----------



## Dexter (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Glanzi2004 am 04.01.2005 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, vielleicht sollten Sie zuerst bei Teil 1 die fehlende Seite 177 einfügen?
> 
> Aber der zweite Teilwäre auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Alles Gute im euen Jahr.



kann es sein, das im Heft auf Seite 177 Werbung war?  irgendwie passen nämlich 176 und 178 zusammen.


----------



## JohannesPaul (11. April 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Die Komplettlösung Teil1 ist leider mehr als dürftig. Auf die Karte "Stadt der Seelen" - Westteil wird überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Viele Varianten und Queste werden nicht einmal erwähnt! Teil 2 ist außerdem mehr als überfällig.
Mein Urteil: Glatte 5  nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Suicide2k (20. August 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

also da muss ich mich auch anschließen, wär schön wenn endlich der 2. teil online gestellt werden würde, ich hänge bei ein paar sachen fest


----------



## donjuan6 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

!!!Ja bin vollkommen dafür.   DER 2.TE muss jetzt her!!!


----------



## RoterStern77 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Was ist denn hier los?
Liest keiner von PCGAMES die Kommentare?
Wo ist der zweite Teil?


----------



## tuto (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

tjaaa....find ich aber auch...^^


----------



## krunov (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Ich konnte nichtamal den ersten (verfügbaren) Teil der Komplettlösung downloaden (Fehler beim downloaden - obwohl ich angemelder bin!!!)!!!


----------



## Solon25 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				krunov am 12.12.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte nichtamal den ersten (verfügbaren) Teil der Komplettlösung downloaden (Fehler beim downloaden - obwohl ich angemelder bin!!!)!!!


Schon gewusst das es hier ein _FAQ Board_ gibt? Sogar ein _Thread zu Deinem "Problem"_  existiert dort


----------



## Tuerschi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Solon25 am 12.12.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> krunov am 12.12.2005 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Obwohl angemeldet kann ich seit ein paar Tagen kein *.pdf (SotP) und auch andere nicht mehr downloaden.
Beim Klick auf den Link öffnet sich eine Datei mit Zahlen und Buchstabensalat. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Mordikay (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Anscheinend liesst hier wirklich niemand von PC-Games die Kommentare! 
 
Gibts den zweiten Teil der Komplettlösung überhaupt??

Kriegt man die vielleicht irgendwo anders?


----------



## pilli (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Mordikay am 20.02.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend liesst hier wirklich niemand von PC-Games die Kommentare!
> 
> Gibts den zweiten Teil der Komplettlösung überhaupt??
> 
> Kriegt man die vielleicht irgendwo anders?



http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1


----------



## campinoh (6. März 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

[hallo erst mal ich würde gern mal wissen ob jemand weis wo diese vier "ringe" für die bank sind ( ersten hab ich scho) cu haanter


----------



## pilli (6. März 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				campinoh am 06.03.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [hallo erst mal ich würde gern mal wissen ob jemand weis wo diese vier "ringe" für die bank sind ( ersten hab ich scho) cu haanter


http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34189&highlight=bank


----------



## Taipan66 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				campinoh am 06.03.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [hallo erst mal ich würde gern mal wissen ob jemand weis wo diese vier "ringe" für die bank sind ( ersten hab ich scho) cu haanter


doch nicht etwa die 6 eckige ring. 1mal  wo die baumgeist ist in der ruine richtung palast portal. der zweite lieg in der seelen stadt, und der dritte in der schwarze küste und der vierte in der rote wüste .denn ich habe sie alle vier ringe.viel spass damit.


----------



## subaridu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Eine Komplettlösung (englisch) ist hier zu finden: http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&typ=Engl.%20L%F6sung&sys=pc&cap=&search=&match=&layout=&disp=e31613&page=1


----------



## Goddess (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				subaridu am 25.05.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Komplettlösung (englisch) ist hier zu finden: http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&typ=Engl.%20L%F6sung&sys=pc&cap=&search=&match=&layout=&disp=e31613&page=1



Da ich um Hilfe gebeten wurde und dem entsprechend die alte Ausgabe mit dem zweiten Teil der "SoTP" Komplettlösung der Pcgames "raus gekramt" habe kann ich nur jedem raten es zu vergessen. Der zweite Teil ist keine Hilfe, mit der die ganzen Quests zu bewältigen wären. Greift also lieber zu der Englischen Komplettlösung wenn Ihr dazu in der Lage seid sie zu verstehen.


----------



## sweety1810 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Goddess am 25.05.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> subaridu am 25.05.2006 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo ich komme in den Uhr werkhallen nicht weiter. kann mir jemand helfen und mir die Tricks verraten?


----------



## Larsado (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

Verdammt! Im aller letzten Minispiel des blutenden Auges schaff ich nur ein Patt.
Und in der englischen Kompletlösung wurde es auch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Riese45 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

wo finde ich Shadow of the Phönix komplettlösung Teil 2


----------



## RouSa (13. April 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				Riese45 am 26.12.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich Shadow of the Phönix komplettlösung Teil 2


----------



## Goddess (13. April 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				RouSa am 13.04.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Riese45 am 26.12.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > wo finde ich Shadow of the Phönix komplettlösung Teil 2


Diese Komplettlösung ist nach wie vor nicht Online. Aber keine Sorge, ich habe mich darum gekümmert, und jemanden aus der Redation diesbezüglich kontaktiert. Dann wird wohl hoffentlich bald Teil 2 der Komplettlösung von Shadow of the Phoenix, sowie auch Teil 2 von Breath of the Winter Online verfügbar sein. Wenn die Komplettlösung Online gehen sollte, werde ich das Topic erneut reaktivieren, behaltet es also im Auge. Falls gewünscht, kann ich euch auch über eine private Nachricht auf eurem Organizer über den Stand der Dinge auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## ametien (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				sweety1810 am 25.01.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 25.05.2006 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ametien (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*



			
				ametien am 15.05.2009 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> sweety1810 am 25.01.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo bist du gerade? vielleicht kann ich dir helfen!!!


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix - Komplettlösung Teil 1*

*hust*
nur als kleinen Tipp
aber der Hilfesuchende hat das schon vor 2 Jahren geschrieben


----------

